# Peacocks



## Cpat75 (May 21, 2012)

Is it legal to shoot peacocks in ohio?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Cool first post.. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

There probably escapies. I would not recomend it since they're probably someones pets.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Where in this fine state are you looking to shoot peacocks?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cpat75 (May 21, 2012)

around camden ohio I see them a lot there on public ground

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I wonder if they taste like chicken???


----------



## tmack (Oct 26, 2008)

ive seen a few peacocks in that area cpat


----------



## tmack (Oct 26, 2008)

maybe free range peacocks ...lol


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Cpat75 said:


> Is it legal to shoot peacocks in ohio?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yes it is okay to shoot them there no season on them .and they taste good ..


----------



## Cpat75 (May 21, 2012)

Cool thanks man!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

this is a neat thread. but i have never even heard of wild peacocks. but i would make for sure before shooting one, they may be a protected bird. i would contact the odnr and see what they have to say. if you find out for sure and you know a good place to hunt them you can invite me along,LOL. i would love to get one.
sherman


----------

